# Flathead Woes...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is an update on my Flathead Catfish woes. As many of you know I have struggled when it comes to catch Flathead Catfish or as I like to call them Shovelheads. A brief history, coming into 2004 I had only caught a handful of Flatheads. The last time I caught a Flathead was in the summer of 2002, I then proceeded to fish the entire year of 2003 without catching a Flathead. The 2004 fishing season seemed liked it was going to take the same path as the last year, but then I started catching some flatheads. Be it small Flatheads, they were still FLATHEADS! I have caught 4 Flathead Catfish that weighed in at 2.5 lbs, 4.5 lbs, 3.5 lbs, and 2.0 lbs. All of these Flathead Catfish came from the Ohio River by tightlining with cut gizzard shad. One night in July I finally reached my goal of catching a Flathead Catfish over 10 lbs. However this Shovelhead that I caught came on a white split-tail jig and tipped the scales at 17.0 lbs and measured 34.25 inches. I was using a medium-heavy rod with 12 lb test line. The battle was incredible, I battled the fish for a good 10 minutes. My buddy had a hard time landing it because we forgot our net but we eventually brought the beast to shore. This was definitely one of the major highlights of my 2004 fishing season. Since the end of July I have only been able to go out fishing a handful of times due to work and college going back in session. But I hope to go out in pursuit of the big Shovelheads a few more times this year. Much thanks goes out to flathunter Jack, katfish Robby, and mrfishohio jim for giving me tips and pointers on targeting flatheads over the past three years.TightLines!

Flathead Catfish (5)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go on the nice flathead, I am happy for you!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flatheads can be a frustrating fish to target. You have to keep learning and adapting to catch them.

Hopefully we can keep learning and adapting and keep catching these challenging fish.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Frustraing!! Dont get me stared!!! Your not the only person having problmes catching these things consisintenly.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Congrats !!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Tightliner

There are many great guys like Robby, Doc, etc, etc that help us newbies out, Thanks Guys.

Tightlliner, with what little I know (bankfishing the Flats/Ohio River/Eastliverpool Area) if you ever need any help, please let me know please.

<><baitkiller><>


----------

